# Still Using Series 3 HD XL in OTA Mode..Time to Upgrade to Bolt OTA??



## GeoPro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I have a Tivo Series 3 HD XL that I bought in 2/2009. I used it with Cox for a few years until 2013 when the cable cards stopped working in it and Cox refused to find a way to make it work. Then I tried their Contour service with DVR then but it just got to be too expensive (running over $200/mo. in 2013). I lasted about 2 weeks and gave up. I cut the cable and went strictly OTA (5 years running now!) with my TiVo. It still works after all this time. I almost bought a Roamio OTA last year, but decided not to since my Series 3 still worked. I was wondering if it is time to upgrade to a newer model (that email that TiVo sent out the other day got my attention) Any advice? Should I get that Roamio OTA or bump it up to the Bolt OTA? Anyone think that the tuner sensitivity will be an issue ? (I live in Vegas. I have issues with a couple of the lower powered SD sub-stations.)
Send me your suggestions! Thanks!

George


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Roamio OTA tuners are as good as it gets since the Series 3 models, but I would move fast. They are down to refurbished models and could run out of stock at any time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> Roamio OTA tuners are as good as it gets since the Series 3 models, but I would move fast. They are down to refurbished models and could run out of stock at any time.


TiVo Outlet Store - Roamio OTA 1TB w/ All-In (refurbished)


----------



## GeoPro (Jun 22, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo Outlet Store - Roamio OTA 1TB w/ All-In (refurbished)


Just saw my local Best Buy has 
*TiVo - Roamio OTA VOX 1TB Digital Video Recorder - Black*

Model: TCD846000V
for $399.

Is that a better machine than the refurbished one?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GeoPro said:


> Just saw my local Best Buy has
> *TiVo - Roamio OTA VOX 1TB Digital Video Recorder - Black*
> 
> Model: TCD846000V
> ...


Identical, aside from new vs. refurb, and the BB model coming with a VOX Remote and requisite BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) USB dongle to enable BLE communication.

So it really depends on whether you'd be looking to run the older, traditional UI on the box or the "new experience" UI, with the VOX voice control only being available under the new UI via the VOX Remote.


----------



## GeoPro (Jun 22, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Identical, aside from new vs. refurb, and the BB model coming with a VOX Remote and requisite BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) USB dongle to enable BLE communication.
> 
> So it really depends on whether you'd be looking to run the older, traditional UI on the box or the "new experience" UI, with the VOX voice control only being available under the new UI via the VOX Remote.


So the refurbished model would have a different user interface that the VOX model? Are the guts the same between both machines? If so, then the refurb model at $50 less would be better deal.
As for the Bolt OTA, I read that someone said it was much faster but people are worried about the tuner sensitivity. I live in Vegas and generally get all the channels except for some pixelation on some of the sub-channels after 6pm (weird that the signal degrades at night, not sure if they ramp up the power of the network main channels and lower the others...I don't know.)

So back to my original question: Roamio OTA or Bolt OTA? Worth he extra money for the Bolt or not? I am leaning toward the Roamio OTA VOX from Best Buy at 399 if the software is updated/more current vs the refurbished Roamio from Tivo Outlet.

You can see I have made only 7 posts since 2004. That is because I have rarely had an issue with any of the TiVos I've owned. I have had a Series 1, a Series 2, and since 2009 a Series 3 HD XL.

I think that I am going to order the Best Buy version Monday morning and pick it up that afternoon. If anyone can convince me that a Bolt OTA would be a better deal/machine, hit me with it. 

George


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Any Roamio or BOLT can run either UI version. They’ll all update to the “new experience” gen4/Hydra UI on initial connection and software update, and then it’s up to the user as to whether to stick with the new UI or revert to the previous, traditional UI.

Just keep in mind that rollback from Hydra/gen4 to the Encore/gen3 UI erases all recordings and settings.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with the S3, it just can't do Minis like the Roamio OTA.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

GeoPro said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a Tivo Series 3 HD XL that I bought in 2/2009. I used it with Cox for a few years until 2013 when the cable cards stopped working in it and Cox refused to find a way to make it work. Then I tried their Contour service with DVR then but it just got to be too expensive (running over $200/mo. in 2013). I lasted about 2 weeks and gave up. I cut the cable and went strictly OTA (5 years running now!) with my TiVo. It still works after all this time. I almost bought a Roamio OTA last year, but decided not to since my Series 3 still worked. I was wondering if it is time to upgrade to a newer model (that email that TiVo sent out the other day got my attention) Any advice? Should I get that Roamio OTA or bump it up to the Bolt OTA? Anyone think that the tuner sensitivity will be an issue ? (I live in Vegas. I have issues with a couple of the lower powered SD sub-stations.)
> Send me your suggestions! Thanks!
> ...


One big risk of staying with the S3 is that they have a higher probability of a power supply failure than the newer models although it can be fixed. If you haven't replaced the original hard drive, then it could fail at any time and need to be replaced.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you intend to use apps on the box? If so, they apparently load snappier on the Bolt than the Roamio. That seems to be the "biggest" operational difference between the Roamio OTA and Bolt OTA boxes. And so, the question becomes, is that worth the extra $100 to you. (Well, there are aesthetic differences as well.)

Keep in mind, TiVo has had a Nov. into Dec. holiday season sale the past few years and has had some nice deals. Unknown what, and if, this will be this year. And, as noted above, if any Roamio OTA stock will be around at/by that time.


----------



## GeoPro (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the postings everyone!

I decided to go with the refurbished Roamio OTA 1TB (with service included) and paid $299 for it when it was on sale the week after Thanksgiving. I got it up and running the day it arrived. Today I called TiVo to cancel the monthly service I had on a TiVo HD XL that I bought back in 2009. So far, I've been working on getting used to the new user interface and the way the remote works in conjunction with it. There's kind of a learning curve going on here. Some of my old shortcuts don't work and some buttons have changed functions. Interestingly I find myself, instinctively, still using them.  I love having 4 tuners now compared to only two on my previous TiVo. Also, no issue with the signal strength being shared between them. I was concerned about that given how some posts here referred to possible issues. Any advice on new shortcuts you've discovered or quirks I should watch out for would be greatly appreciated.

George


----------

